# Corsa and JBA



## BlckGTO04 (Mar 20, 2006)

I am planning on getting Corsa exhaust with JBA headers. Does anyone else have any better suggestions?


----------



## tap goat (Jun 15, 2006)

I'd say stick with your plans to get the corsa exhaust. I got one for my Impala and the sound/performance gains were excellent! So you could only imagine how good it could do on a goat. I'm planning on getting one for the gto sometime next year!arty:


----------



## socal gto (Mar 10, 2006)

I just put on the JBA headers last week and I love them. They add just a bit more sound to the exhaust and when driving I can really feel the power, and I also picked up some mpg while cruising around 45-50. For the headers you may want to order new plug wires since the stock ones hit the primaries, but they are only like 70 bucks for the JBA 9mm wires.


----------

